# Roll Call



## reel office1 (Aug 23, 2016)

We're leaving DI early Sunday morning headed SW trying for wahoo first couple hours of the morning then headed to the tuna grounds after that. Anyone else headed that way or have a report for us? I expect it to look like a parking lot out there this weekend


----------



## reel office1 (Aug 23, 2016)

Anyone?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

It'll look like a parking lot....

Got room for one more?! Hehe


----------



## reel office1 (Aug 23, 2016)

Unfortunately the boats full but I'm thinking atleast 100 boats with this forecast. I'll give a report when we get back.


----------



## Regulator_32 (Feb 9, 2017)

Any reports?


----------



## reel office1 (Aug 23, 2016)

Yea I posted it in the bluewater reports section its titled "Wahoo and Tuna Vioska Knoll 2/5" but long story short one nice wahoo and 3 decent yellowfin


----------

